# Dance Studios that have classes on Fridays and Saturdays



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm trying to back into shape and unfortunately work 5/6 days a week from 8 am to 8 pm (most days) post which I'm too exhausted to even eat! i would like to join a dance studio/class which makes it fun to exercise and lose weight without the hassle... Open to areas that are connected to or walking distance from the metro....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Try DUCTAC at Mall of the Emirates
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Fitness First. The classes are free if you are a member but I'm sure they must have some sort of payment scheme for non members too. They have classes all through the week including weekends and they have branches at Burjuman, Media City and Ibn Batuta...close to the Metro


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

fitness first is so expensive tho... man oh man pam... u need to help me get a better paying job!!


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey. Nora Dance Club offers dance classes in moe and marina mall for 80 aed i think. Though they have an offer today at dealgobber.com for 40 aed.

Other than that, try DUCTAC , ritmo de havana for salsa and first ids at deira for hiphop dance classes.


----------



## brown_guy (May 29, 2011)

Tee Dee said:


> Thanks all


hey tee, so which one you found best and cheap ? i also wana join ...


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

brown_guy said:


> hey tee, so which one you found best and cheap ? i also wana join ...


:juggle:still weighin my options>>> and gettin fat by the minute!!!!


----------



## brown_guy (May 29, 2011)

Tee Dee said:


> :juggle:still weighin my options>>> and gettin fat by the minute!!!!


ok tee, let me know when you find good one. i will see if i can start too.


----------



## artorious (May 31, 2011)

Tee Dee said:


> :juggle:still weighin my options>>> and gettin fat by the minute!!!!


I have heard that Zumba Fitness Classes have started in Dubai. Please visit there website and do a google for where those classes are. I believe there is something in DWTC on those lines!

Good Luck!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm on the zumba website now and it seems like most of the instructors are licensed to teach only "regular" zumba classes and no variations. It's funny how most of the Dubai based instructors featured on the website have the same bio too!

In any case, it would be interesting to see people's feedback about these classes.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm on the zumba website now and it seems like most of the instructors are licensed to teach only "regular" zumba classes and no variations. It's funny how most of the Dubai based instructors featured on the website have the same bio too!
> 
> In any case, it would be interesting to see people's feedback about these classes.


I have wanted to try zumba for a while- One the ladies I know here in the states started zumba a year ago and she has lost 110lbs......

If anyone starts taking the zumba class please let us know how it is... Maybe when I get to Dubai I can join too!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tae Bo, Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred and Zumba are the only 3 work outs that really make you burn some serious calories. Unfortunately, the tae bo instructors in Dubai are not really qualified to teach. They had no technique and no proper routine so it left me very disappointed.
I get the feeling the zumba instructors in Dubai will be the same because most of them seem to just have the regular zumba training certificate. I wouldn't mind trying one class as I need to get fit again but need to also find a class that's in the evening close to my home 
CVDS, you can actually buy the DVDs or download them off the internet and work out at home. If you're really keen, do this now and get started!


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Tae Bo, Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred and Zumba are the only 3 work outs that really make you burn some serious calories. Unfortunately, the tae bo instructors in Dubai are not really qualified to teach. They had no technique and no proper routine so it left me very disappointed.
> I get the feeling the zumba instructors in Dubai will be the same because most of them seem to just have the regular zumba training certificate. I wouldn't mind trying one class as I need to get fit again but need to also find a class that's in the evening close to my home
> CVDS, you can actually buy the DVDs or download them off the internet and work out at home. If you're really keen, do this now and get started!


I've actually ordered the dvds lol waiting on them to get here LOL 
I want to practice a bit before I actually try the zumba in front of people! I'm not that coordinated lol :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you love to dance, you will love Zumba but I agree, some of their moves are quite complicated!


----------



## artorious (May 31, 2011)

Please have a look at Workout Videos & Home Fitness Programs - Beachbody.com

I used there P 90 programs during college and it had worked wonders. Over the years, my six packs have coverted to sixteen packs so i was going through this website and found that they have new and improved versions of fitness regimes.

P90X is awesome....(thats because I am a little biased for regimes from Tony horton. That guy is amazing). But you can try few other ones too. 

Of course the key is to keep yourself motivated for 3 months atleast!

To start with, you can make sure not to eat anything after 8 in the evening. I am eating only egg white for dinner and so far, my sixteen packs have converted to ten packs...just by that


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

I just got back from a Zumba class at DUCTAC in MOE.... I can't breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it was a 55 minute, sweat pouring, tummy cramping ordeal.... but i loved it. they have clasees at 7 pm every Monday, Thursday and Saturday


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Tee Dee said:


> I just got back from a Zumba class at DUCTAC in MOE.... I can't breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it was a 55 minute, sweat pouring, tummy cramping ordeal.... but i loved it. they have clasees at 7 pm every Monday, Thursday and Saturday


Awesome!!! I'm so glad you liked it !!!!


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

I really loved the energy of the dance- bit of salsa, meringue, reggaetron (is that how its spelt?)and bellydancing moves. All in all worth every penny and hopefully every lb


----------



## garotinha (Jun 27, 2011)

any ballet classes on weekends?


----------

